# When do you rehouse?



## twbillings (Oct 10, 2014)

That's my LP.  I currently have him/her in the medium Jamie's enclosure.  This is my first run with slings.  I've had adult, or near enough, for a long time.  When should I rehouse?  I know you aren't suppose to start them out in there final enclosure, but build up.  My L. parahybana doubled in size this molt, and I want to much sure it's happy.  In the picture it's stalking a cricket.  It doesn't wonder around much, though it just finished a molt.  I've just fed it, so if I was going to rehouse I would want to do it soon.  I know it takes some time to adjust.  So, when do you guys rehouse?


----------



## telepatella (Oct 10, 2014)

_I _would rehouse right about now, or wait for the next molt.


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 10, 2014)

What's the longest one should go before rehousing?

---------- Post added 10-10-2014 at 06:54 PM ----------

If it isn't running out of room, I mean

Just referring to general maintenance


----------



## twbillings (Oct 10, 2014)

You would only rehouse for space or infestation/other environmental events occur.  The general rule is no longer then three total lengths of the t.  I've kept adult ts for a long time, but just got slings a few months ago.  So I'm not sure when I should rehouse my guys, mainly my LPs.


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 10, 2014)

Lemme see if I get this
So if it lives 30 years, only clean three times?


----------



## twbillings (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm sorry, I don't understand your question.  Rehouse is changing the enclosure.  You clean bolus, dead prey items, and poop as needed.  You aren't constantly shifting enclosures, nor are you continuously replacing all substrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 10, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Lemme see if I get this
> So if it lives 30 years, only clean three times?


I've had my G. porteri in the same enclosure, with the same sub, for 14 years, there will never be a need to re-house unless something tragic happens (like twbillings mentioned), and as its kept dry, that's highly unlikely.

Re-housing is done because the t is outgrowing its enclosure, not because a certain amount of time has passed or anything.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## xkris (Oct 11, 2014)

if your asking maintenance vise, after every meal/moult clean us (remove gross stuff), also remove poop when you see it. add water when it evaporates, clean water bowl every 3-4 days. 
change substrate every 6months-1year.  (very important! -if you smell mold, remove substrate, change or bake it, clean everything with vinegar, rinse, put back)

other than that there is not much else to do. 

rehouse when you see T has grown and needs more space. i give mine more space than most do, also more horizontal space even for terrestrials, with things to climb, because mine like to climb.
in that light, your lp could use a bigger house, right about now, or if you dont have a new enclosure ready, it could wait one more moult.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 11, 2014)

xkris said:


> change substrate every 6months-1year.


Ignore this part.  Sub does NOT need to be changed, the only thing this will accomplish is needlessly upsetting your spider every 6 months to a year...substrate DOES NOT just go bad and can be left indefinitely as long as there isn't an issue with some sort of infestation.

If you do have a spot of mold, just pick it out and increase your ventilation, its not a reason to panic and re-house in the least.

"very important"...lmao

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 11, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Lemme see if I get this
> So if it lives 30 years, only clean three times?


I don't change the substrate in existing cages.  I spot clean the boluses, waste, and dead prey.  That's all you need to do, and that also keeps mite populations to a minimum.  If the substrate smells bad, you're either not cleaning it often enough or keeping it too moist.  You're also better off using disposable water bowls (1 oz and 3 oz soufflé cups, buy the by the sleeve from restaurant supply stores), then constantly cleaning ceramic bowls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xkris (Oct 11, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Ignore this part.  Sub does NOT need to be changed, the only thing this will accomplish is needlessly upsetting your spider every 6 months to a year...substrate DOES NOT just go bad and can be left indefinitely as long as there isn't an issue with some sort of infestation.
> 
> If you do have a spot of mold, just pick it out and increase your ventilation, its not a reason to panic and re-house in the least.
> 
> "very important"...lmao


i dont know about that. if there are spores left in there, its just a matter of time before they come back. i prefer things cleaner. 
same sub for 14 years?  lol...
cant you afford to change it??


----------



## cold blood (Oct 11, 2014)

xkris said:


> i dont know about that. if there are spores left in there, its just a matter of time before they come back. i prefer things cleaner.
> same sub for 14 years?  lol...
> cant you afford to change it??


There's NO REASON to change it...NONE.  Changing sub after 6 months or a year is a complete joke, it has NOTHING to do with affording it.  If there's spores...lol...dry the enclosure...problem solved and the t doesn't need to re-acclimate over and over again, which makes little sense.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jigalojey (Oct 11, 2014)

Had some of my tanks set up 5 years now, if it starts looking "dirty" just skim the top off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xkris (Oct 11, 2014)

cold blood said:


> There's NO REASON to change it...NONE.  Changing sub after 6 months or a year is a complete joke, it has NOTHING to do with affording it.  If there's spores...lol...dry the enclosure...problem solved and the t doesn't need to re-acclimate over and over again, which makes little sense.


that's according to you. 
a sign of enlightened mind is being able to entertain a idea without embracing it. try it sometimes.

i pity your poor spiders who have to walk, live, eat and sleep in their own filth. 
at least change that spider sub once before it dies, so it may experience what it is like to be clean.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 11, 2014)

xkris said:


> that's according to you.
> a sign of enlightened mind is being able to entertain a idea without embracing it. try it sometimes.
> 
> i pity your poor spiders who have to walk, live, eat and sleep in their own filth.
> at least change that spider sub once before it dies, so it may experience what it is like to be clean.


Ahhh, I do spot cleaning, and the enclosures are in fact, quite clean.

 I could use the same "enlightened" line on you.


----------



## jigalojey (Oct 11, 2014)

If there is one thing I have learned it's to never insult someones pet T's living conditions, I have seen people get into fights over this stuff in person LOL, Cold Blood would probably give you a quick one to the jaw with a comment like that in person :wink:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatthewM1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Because T's abandon their burrow and make a nice clean one every 6 months- a year right? Your T's spend alot of time adjusting their homes to their liking, leave 'em be. As said before if your enclosures smell moldy its a husbandry problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 11, 2014)

The only reason you should have to rehouse an adult specimen is due to mold or a serious mite infestation. Or if the tarantula was in a bad  setup to begin with and you're just reviving it. The spider isn't " living in its own filth". Spot cleaning for dead prey items or boluses is enough to keep the enclosure clean. So enough with the personal jabs okay? I'm sure he takes fine care of his spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 11, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I've had my G. porteri in the same enclosure, with the same sub, for 14 years, because I've found slum-loarding and Shantytown to be an effective means of cost controls in today's high priced economy


Interesting, very interesting indeed!


----------



## Drache (Oct 11, 2014)

The one tarantula I had long term before I recently got into it, was very fastidious about bringing any waste to the front of the cage.  It was an avic, and had constructed a double-chambered web lair behind the cork bark slabs, and after her demise I found those lairs to be quite clean.  Not to anthropomorphize or anything, but I'd be pissed if someone demolished my house regularly because they don't trust me to keep it clean.  So I just let her be, and provided "curb-side" trash removal.  On the other hand it took a bit more vigilance to find where my A. chalcodes dumps her waste, but it's usually in the same vicinity of her enclosure - just not in front.  There are some animals that remain amazingly functional in captivity.  While many animals' lives don't require them to deal with their feces in any special ways in the wild,  I don't believe any will keep them in their burrow, nest, cave, lair, etc.  So if you must clean, leave their living areas alone and provide services - it will certainly be closer to what a tarantula could expect in nature.  Unless you introduce something, there isn't any reason the substrate would go bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Oct 11, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Interesting, very interesting indeed!



You crack me up Chris!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 11, 2014)

xkris said:


> i dont know about that. if there are spores left in there, its just a matter of time before they come back.


And?  Unless your enclosure is overgrown and caked with mold, mold isn't anything more than an aesthetic problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xkris (Oct 12, 2014)

to each their own. 
you like your mold, have it. 
i'll clean mine


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Oct 13, 2014)

xkris said:


> to each their own.
> you like your mold, have it.
> i'll clean mine


You're a chippy lil fella aren't ya? Can we all just be friends please? I'm really sensitive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers (Oct 13, 2014)

bscheidt1020 said:


> You're a chippy lil fella aren't ya?


_She_ isn't a fella.


----------



## xkris (Oct 13, 2014)

bscheidt1020 said:


> You're a chippy lil fella aren't ya? Can we all just be friends please? I'm really sensitive.



lol, i do try. sometimes...
other times in equation enters those times in the month and bunch of people ganging up on you to defend...mold. 
then i just cant help myself.

sorry for upsetting you, though.

---------- Post added 10-13-2014 at 04:09 PM ----------




vespers said:


> _She_ isn't a fella.



that's correct, sir.


----------



## Drache (Oct 13, 2014)

xkris said:


> to each their own.
> you like your mold, have it.
> i'll clean mine


Actually - when there is mold, I also get rid of it, and I have rehoused once because of a mold issue.  I don't know what mold off-gases in an enclosed environment, so I play it safe.  Also - once it starts, it usually keeps going, unless the conditions are changed.  As it turned out, a better ventilated enclosure was all that was needed.  I've never kept anything requiring high humidity levels because I am lazy, and managing moisture a bit too much upkeep for me, but I am pretty sure there's a way to do it.  I eventually found a way to incubate some lizard eggs that required high heat and high humidity, after I lost a couple of batches to mold.  That seemed like a major accomplishment, because I have so little experience.
On a lighter note, if there is a mold problem in your general environment (bathroom, kitchen), you could try this: http://www.anapsid.org/slugcleaner.html


----------



## Beary Strange (Oct 13, 2014)

xkris said:


> lol, i do try. sometimes...
> other times in equation enters those times in the month and bunch of people ganging up on you to defend...mold.
> then i just cant help myself.
> 
> sorry for upsetting you, though.


They aren't defending mold, nor is their intent to gang up on you, their intent is to provide knowledge. They're defending the tarantula's right to remain stress-free from something that, at the end of the day, is about your own preferences and is not at all necessary. And this isn't an unusual stance in the hobby by any means. As has been pointed out, if mold is that problematic there's a husbandry issue.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cold blood (Oct 13, 2014)

Everyone gets rid of it, like mentioned over and over again from those "campaigning" for mold...that was a good one...lol.  Its called spot cleaning, and if its a re-occurring or major issue, there are other husbandry issues to address, like not enough or proper ventilation.  :wink:

ya beat me belle;P

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xkris (Oct 13, 2014)

guys, if you'd watch the news or something you would know that we had major rainfall and 2 huge floods in our region throughout this year. like the biggest in last 100 years. both the floods and the amount of rain fallen on cubic meter recorded. so yes, this year i had mold problems. id like to see you improve your husbandry when ambient humidity is like in a rainforest. stuff are still drying out. when it was at its worst, we had walls "sweat" from excess water in earth and humidity.  

but aside from this, changing the sub to clean everything out is just my preference, yes, you got that right. and im going to keep doing it. 
the only point you made about it that i acknowledge against it is demolishing spiders burrow. i'll give you that, its wrong and i would find a way to avoid it. then again, i have no burrowing tarantulas. 

so, like i said...
to each their own.


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 13, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Everyone gets rid of it, like mentioned over and over again from those "campaigning" for mold...that was a good one.P



As a representative for the Mold Workers of America Union, I have spent a lifetime campaigning for mold, and find your remarks to be somewhat disconcerting to say the least.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## twbillings (Oct 13, 2014)

I didn't mean to start a war [emoji13]. That being said, I too had humidity problems this year.  I like in the southeast United States and we have had two large/heavy floods.  Combine that with my lake and you get a lot of problems.  In my adult, or forever home enclosures, I do spot cleaning.  I have had one avic enclosure I completely redid.  That was to remove all the sub and decor and increase ventilation.  The original purpose for this post was to confirm whether or not I should rehouse my LP.  Which I'm waiting another molt btw


----------



## cold blood (Oct 13, 2014)

xkris said:


> guys, if you'd watch the news or something you would know that we had major rainfall and 2 huge floods in our region throughout this year. like the biggest in last 100 years. both the floods and the amount of rain fallen on cubic meter recorded. so yes, this year i had mold problems. id like to see you improve your husbandry when ambient humidity is like in a rainforest. stuff are still drying out. when it was at its worst, we had walls "sweat" from excess water in earth and humidity.


You clearly had extenuating circumstances.   In that kind of far out extreme case, you may need to do a re-house, but your suggestion that everyone needs to change sub once or twice a year to keep it clean is what's being debated...your circumstances don't effect 90% of the rest of us.  Where I live it gets crazy humid all summer, its sticky all the time, yet in that aquarium with the 14 year old sub, I have NEVER ONCE seen a speck of mold at any time (G. porteri).

All these keepers from states like Florida deal with exceptional humidity year round (rainforest-like humidity), yet they don't have mold issues haunting them on a regular basis.   If your t is kept indoors, you CAN still control the amount of moisture in the substrate, its just the air...you speak of condensation forming, which is an indicator that you probably need more ventilation (and no misting, overfilling the dish or moistening the sub).  Ambient humidity will not soak the substrate just by its self.  What it will do is prevent added moisture from dissipating and evaporating, which is a recipe for mold.  But still, it was very specific and odd conditions you were dealing with and I wasn't there...you do what YOU need to do, but it doesn't mean its a requirement for the masses by any means.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xkris (Oct 14, 2014)

:tongue::tongue:





cold blood said:


> You clearly had extenuating circumstances.   In that kind of far out extreme case, you may need to do a re-house, but your suggestion that everyone needs to change sub once or twice a year to keep it clean is what's being debated...your circumstances don't effect 90% of the rest of us.  Where I live it gets crazy humid all summer, its sticky all the time, yet in that aquarium with the 14 year old sub, I have NEVER ONCE seen a speck of mold at any time (G. porteri).
> 
> All these keepers from states like Florida deal with exceptional humidity year round (rainforest-like humidity), yet they don't have mold issues haunting them on a regular basis.   If your t is kept indoors, you CAN still control the amount of moisture in the substrate, its just the air...you speak of condensation forming, which is an indicator that you probably need more ventilation (and no misting, overfilling the dish or moistening the sub).  Ambient humidity will not soak the substrate just by its self.  What it will do is prevent added moisture from dissipating and evaporating, which is a recipe for mold.  But still, it was very specific and odd conditions you were dealing with and I wasn't there...you do what YOU need to do, but it doesn't mean its a requirement for the masses by any means.



yes its required, im ordering you to do it!
and if you dont im going to come over and change that 14 years old sub your so proud off.:tongue:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 14, 2014)

Chill out. No one is defending mold. I don't think Its necessary to rehouse over a tiny bit of mold. Spot cleaning works just fine. If you want to do this, then go ahead. I just think it's unnecessary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 14, 2014)

xkris;2319282and if you dont im going to come over and change that 14 years old sub your so proud off.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> You come up with the air fare to fly over, and I'm sure he'd let you do it.  You might possibly have better things to do with your money though.  But if you feel that strongly about it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xkris (Oct 14, 2014)

no air fare needed, i'd use my awesome power of teleportation:wink:
but im not that mean, and he's so attached to it. dont want to make him cry over it. 

---------- Post added 10-14-2014 at 06:09 PM ----------




BobGrill said:


> Chill out. No one is defending mold. I don't think Its necessary to rehouse over a tiny bit of mold. Spot cleaning works just fine. If you want to do this, then go ahead. I just think it's unnecessary.


thank you sir, that's a nice rational view on the whole issue. one that i totally agree with.


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Oct 14, 2014)

xkris said:


> lol, i do try. sometimes...
> other times in equation enters those times in the month and bunch of people ganging up on you to defend...mold.
> then i just cant help myself.
> 
> ...


Sorry Kris and thanks Vespers for pointing that out. In the days since the comments were made I have recuperated somewhat. Dreams of passive aggressive posts are beginning to diminish and I am returning to my former self. As for mold, I had a few smaller containers have a bit of mold start growing so I pulled it out and let the enclosures dry out before watering again and the mold problem seems to be gone. Oh, by the way, that comment about "those times in the month...." That's dang funny.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 14, 2014)

xkris said:


> no air fare needed, i'd use my awesome power of teleportation:wink:
> but im not that mean, and he's so attached to it. dont want to make him cry over it.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-14-2014 at 06:09 PM ----------
> ...


That's a rational view for you now?  Its EXACTLY what myself and others have been saying over and over again, glad you finally get it...lol.

Its certainly not an attachment to the sub (yes, I found that funny), its just my t's home and there's been zero reason for me to disrupt it.   

Also glad to see your sense of humor come out on the subject   You've seemed pretty defensive and steadfast prior, which you don't need to be, we're all in this hobby basically together....and most of us are pretty easy to get along with

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xkris (Oct 14, 2014)

cold blood said:


> That's a rational view for you now?  Its EXACTLY what myself and others have been saying over and over again, glad you finally get it...lol.
> 
> Its certainly not an attachment to the sub (yes, I found that funny), its just my t's home and there's been zero reason for me to disrupt it.
> 
> Also glad to see your sense of humor come out on the subject   You've seemed pretty defensive and steadfast prior, which you don't need to be, we're all in this hobby basically together....and most of us are pretty easy to get along with


uhhh you misunderstood me. its not exactly what you were saying. his view lacks certain something that yours had quite a bit off. 
and still not agree with yours. 

but i can agree to disagree? 

p.s. admit it, your attached to it.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 14, 2014)

xkris said:


> uhhh you misunderstood me. its not exactly what you were saying.


Yes it is...its exactly what I was saying.   So is what his lacked my sparkling personality?  Cause the message is the same.


----------



## xkris (Oct 14, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Yes it is...its exactly what I was saying.   So is what his lacked my sparkling personality?  Cause the message is the same.


no his lacked CAPS LOCK.


----------



## cold blood (Oct 14, 2014)

xkris said:


> no his lacked CAPS LOCK.



I don't get it?  The capital letters offended you somehow??   When one or a few words are capitalized, its for a point of emphasis within the sentence or statement, when the whole thing is capped, its yelling...don't confuse the two please, I am anything BUT a yeller. 

This conversation would be much easier and more effecient in person, now is the time for that teleportation power....I'll be home after 5....set your teleporter to Milwaukee, WI....see ya then.:wink:


----------



## Austin S. (Oct 14, 2014)

This whole thread has in a funny way, enlightened me mood today hah. 
But pointing at the subject, I have rarely ever changed substrate. There have only been a few occasions when I changed it. One being when they outgrow their enclosure, two being mites (happened when I left them alone several years ago for 3 weeks on Christmas vacation, It became too humid and hot in our apt. We also had ants all over almost every container and tank when we got back, it was horrible, long time ago, none since. You live and you learn). Third being when I want a specific species to drop a sac. Sometimes changing the substrate when the female stops eating, triggers them to drop a sac. 

Other than that, like cold says, if there is a mold issue, increase the ventilation. Use a small fan. Biggest reason I don't change is the stress factor of the tarantula. Taking them out every 6 months and them starting over and getting settled in is kind of silly IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Oct 14, 2014)

We should do some kind of Arachnoboards convention where we get together in a neutral city every x amount of years for drinks....Bartenders would be talking to eachother in the back like "What in hell are they talking about...I don't know but I heard some of them arguing about spiders.."

kris: hey cold blood change your substrate bro!
cold blood: na, why dont you stop stressing your spiders kris!?

wrestling match ensues.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## XBabysinX (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll tell you what, I couldn't be more entertained then I am when I come on this board. Either way, I personally don't think its necessary to clean out a T's enclosure like a lot of others are saying unless there is some serious issues going on. Some of my guys get quite testy if I even move their water dish in another spot I can't imagine how they would feel if I changed the sub that often, especially my p. Irminia, I'm dreading that she seems so happy but she's due for a new enclosure. I live in humid @$$ florida and I've not had any issues with any of mine. Clean bolus, poo etc good to go. Try to keep it as natural as the wild as possible. Just me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 15, 2014)

Basically when you rehouse, it's like you're "resetting" everything for the tarantula. Doing this often is just unnecessary stress to the spider.


----------



## Moroes (Sep 21, 2021)

xkris said:


> to each their own.
> you like your mold, have it.
> i'll clean mine


I'm just going through threads here, as I'm new to the website, and I'm not sure why people are giving you a hard time. I know a lot about reptiles & amphibians in general, however spiders I'm quite new to researching them. That said, at first thought I'd rather hear someone who thoroughly cleans their enclosures every 6 months to a year, than every 14 years. Though, it seems like complete substrate changes aren't required if you spot clean regularly. I can't see the harm either way from what I'm reading. Biggest drawback would be the T having to re-arrange their enclosure again. Not sure how stressful that is. I know irl I like to re-arrange my house every 6 months to a year.


----------



## Neonblizzard (Sep 21, 2021)

Moroes said:


> I'm just going through threads here, as I'm new to the website, and I'm not sure why people are giving you a hard time. I know a lot about reptiles & amphibians in general, however spiders I'm quite new to researching them. That said, at first thought I'd rather hear someone who thoroughly cleans their enclosures every 6 months to a year, than every 14 years. Though, it seems like complete substrate changes aren't required if you spot clean regularly. I can't see the harm either way from what I'm reading. Biggest drawback would be the T having to re-arrange their enclosure again. Not sure how stressful that is. I know irl I like to re-arrange my house every 6 months to a year.


T's are adaptable, so they aren't going to drop down dead if you did change the substrate... But they will live in the same burrow their entire life quite happily in the wild - does someone change the sub for them? 

The point is its not necessary. It can take Ts a long time to settle in, and the longer they are in an enclosure the more comfortable they will be; they'll add webbing and make little adjustments over many years. So why undo all their work and uproot them every 6 months to a year just to start the process all over again? 

Depending on the species if you have a a particularly spicy tarantula like a H mac or an OBT... If you want to dig them out every year for no reason then you're asking for trouble.


----------



## Moroes (Sep 21, 2021)

Neonblizzard said:


> T's are adaptable, so they aren't going to drop down dead if you did change the substrate... But they will live in the same burrow their entire life quite happily in the wild - does someone change the sub for them?
> 
> The point is its not necessary. It can take Ts a long time to settle in, and the longer they are in an enclosure the more comfortable they will be; they'll add webbing and make little adjustments over many years. So why undo all their work and uproot them every 6 months to a year just to start the process all over again?
> 
> Depending on the species if you have a a particularly spicy tarantula like a H mac or an OBT... If you want to dig them out every year for no reason then you're asking for trouble.


Yeah that's what I seem to be gathering, it's about how long it takes for them to settle in. It's not like keeping a bearded dragon or a corn snake, where people usually recommend you clean the entire substrate every few months. T's are definitely different. I am still waiting to make my first purchase


----------



## Neonblizzard (Sep 21, 2021)

Moroes said:


> Yeah that's what I seem to be gathering, it's about how long it takes for them to settle in. It's not like keeping a bearded dragon or a corn snake, where people usually recommend you clean the entire substrate every few months. T's are definitely different. I am still waiting to make my first purchase


You'll find people try to carry a lot of things over from herping; heat mats, sub changes, misting, vertebrates as feeders, handling... The list goes on. 

Truth is T keeping is much simpler. Little bit of research and time on the boards and you'll soon see there's not a lot too it. 

Looking forward to seeing you part of the club! Feel free to ask if there's anything you're not sure of / can't work out


----------

